# Freelance translators in Mexico City



## Guest

Greetings,

I'm looking for freelance translators in Mexico City. Can anyone help?


Thx,
K.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I have a translator friend, if you send me a PM with your email I will get you in touch with her. 

Izzy


----------



## ariela

kdaca said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm looking for freelance translators in Mexico City. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> K.


I am a translator in Mexico City. How can I help you?
Ariela


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Ariela. Glad to have someone with your talents available. Although you may not advertise openly on the forum, you could use a short signature line to let folks know that your services are available. Those interested in translations could contact you by PM.


----------



## ariela

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Ariela. Glad to have someone with your talents available. Although you may not advertise openly on the forum, you could use a short signature line to let folks know that your services are available. Those interested in translations could contact you by PM.


Thanks for your suggestion. May I say that all documents in English
to be valid in Mexico must be translated by a Perito Traductor and
that I can provide those services? Is this advertising? If you think it
is, pls feel free to edit it. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Since you are responding directly to kdaca's original post and it requests help in finding a translator, you are within the rules of the forum. Thanks for being helpful. Kdaca now has the opportunity to contact you by private message or guest message system; as do others.


----------



## shari

Yes, welcome Ariela...I think people like you are very valuable on this board as translating documents is often a necessary task and legal translators are hard to find...are you really from Australia?? Cool...


----------



## Translateweb

Hi I am a freelance translator myself with 22 yrs of experience in Mexico. I would gladly help!

Where are you from? I am originally from Honduras. 

Greetings


----------



## ariela

Translateweb said:


> Hi I am a freelance translator myself with 22 yrs of experience in Mexico. I would gladly help!
> 
> Where are you from? I am originally from Honduras.
> 
> Greetings


Nice to meet you as soon as there is something I will contact you
ariela


----------



## AnnaV

*Info on how to become a Perito Traductor*



ariela said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. May I say that all documents in English
> to be valid in Mexico must be translated by a Perito Traductor and
> that I can provide those services? Is this advertising? If you think it
> is, pls feel free to edit it. Thanks.



Hi Ariela,

I am interested in becoming licensed as a "Perito Traductor", but haven't been able to find out much about it. Could you please point me in the right direction? Is there a government website I could visit? Must you be able to pass the test in both directions? Where is the test offered? Do you need to be able to translate legal texts, etc. 

Thank you!
Anna


----------



## maesonna

AnnaV said:


> I am interested in becoming licensed as a "Perito Traductor", but haven't been able to find out much about it. Could you please point me in the right direction? Is there a government website I could visit? Must you be able to pass the test in both directions? Where is the test offered? Do you need to be able to translate legal texts, etc.


Hi, Anna. Have you acquired Mexican nationality? It's the first requisite for becoming a _perito traductor_, unfortunately for us expats. The _convocatoria_ is held infrequently at irregular intervals. I think the last one was a couple of years ago and I searched but can’t find any information currently, so I guess a new one isn’t scheduled yet. I don’t have any information about the exam.


----------



## maesonna

Update! Only a couple days after posting that there didn't seem to be any recent information, I saw this in another forum. Here is updated information about the latest call for getting certified as a _perito_ for 2010 (in general, not only translators). In this case, Mexican nationality doesn't seem to be a requirement.


----------



## Thane Burnett

*How do I contact Ariela?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Ariela. Glad to have someone with your talents available. Although you may not advertise openly on the forum, you could use a short signature line to let folks know that your services are available. Those interested in translations could contact you by PM.


I'm a working journalist looking for a contact, and new to the forum. How would I contact Ariela?
You mentioned PM, which I assume is 'personal message', but stupidly can't find a contact or messaging option in the box.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Click on the name of the person you wish to contact. A box will open and you may click on the person's 'public profile'. Then, a box will appear for you to enter your message. The rest should be obvious. If there is a response, you will receive a notification the next time you log on.


----------



## Thane Burnett

*Feeling a little stupid....*



RVGRINGO said:


> Click on the name of the person you wish to contact. A box will open and you may click on the person's 'public profile'. Then, a box will appear for you to enter your message. The rest should be obvious. If there is a response, you will receive a notification the next time you log on.


Thanks for the hand-holding, but I'm still having a problem.

I was trying to contact 'Ariela"', but have found no message box when I call up her public profile. Unless there's a tab/button I've missed.

I'm actually searching for someone out of Mexico City, who does translation and guiding - a day-trip outside the city - for an upcoming assignment.

So any suggestions or contacts beyond 'Ariela' would be welcomed.

If it's within the rules of the forum, I could leave my work e-mail, but will wait to find out if that's out of bounds.

Thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ok, click on her public profile, then click on 'send message' at the upper left and see if that opens a 'visitor message box'. If it doesn't, she has blocked messages.
You may post your e-mail but I suggest you do it in a way to prevent spam; such as follows:

username(at sign)gmail.com


----------



## Thane Burnett

*Translator needed/Mexico City*

(Thanks for the help moderator. No need to change my email, as it's online constantly with my articles.)

I'm a Canadian journalist, looking for a translator for a day trip assignment just outside Mexico City.

If anyone knows of a capable person - a pro or simply an Ex-Pat who feels comfortable with getting around and translating - please contact me at [email protected]

The assignment would likely take just one day, later this month or early Sept (2009).


----------



## bizznizz

*Need translator for a day*



ariela said:


> I am a translator in Mexico City. How can I help you?
> Ariela


Hi I am in need of a translator english to spanish for one day tuesday jan. 5th must be willing to come for one day tour from mexico city to poza rica tour oilfield and meet with oilcompany executives and return to mexico city airport that afternoon. I will pay top wage for the day must have good translation skills will be investigating a potential deal for my company and it is very important that I have someone under my employee to make sure I am not missing anything. Please help!!!!!!


----------



## Intercasa

I do translations here in Chapala and also study law. In my studies I saw that the civil code of DF requires all experts to be Mexican so technically any translator in Mexico City needs to be a national. I'm not sure if other states have followed suit. I do have a notario who sends me work and another official translator who like my work and sign off for me and put their stamp and signature. 

I'd be happy to help, I studied law in the US and companies have paid to send me to negotiate contracts in other Spanish speaking countries and I utilize technology.


----------



## maesonna

A couple of follow-ups to various posts above.

1. If you (reader of this forum) are looking for someone to go around with you and translate what you say and what people are saying to you, what you need is actually called an *interpreter*. Yeah, I know, everyone calls it a "translator," but within the profession, a translator translates the written word and an interpreter translates the spoken word.

2. There are a number of translator forums online where you can post your need for an interpreter, and probably get one easier and faster, and with more selection than posting here. Send me a message and I will send you the link to the principal translators forum if you are looking for an interpreter (or translator).

3. While it may be true that a certified "expert translator" (_perito traductor_) must be a Mexican national, there are many translation and interpreting jobs that don't require a certified translator, so there is plenty of scope for a non-Mexican to work in this field.


----------



## gwin

*Translator / Interpreter needed in Mexico City*



dizzyizzy said:


> I have a translator friend, if you send me a PM with your email I will get you in touch with her.
> 
> Izzy


Hi Izzy:

I just joined the forum and can't find a link to send a private em, so please let me know if you still have a interpreter/ translator contact in Mexico City. 

Thanks,

Gwin


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome Gwin. You will gain PM privileges after a few more postings. The person you are responding to made that post a couple of years ago, so you might want to keep asking. Hopefully, someone will have a suggestion for you.
Meanwhile, I have used Google to search, "Servicios de traductores en Mexico, DF" and got several hits. The following link was the first one and it is in DF:
. LANSA TRADUCCIONES :: )] _ Soluciones Globales de Traduccin e Interpretacin _


----------



## mikeaguiar

*answer*

You are looking for translators, 
I am available.




kdaca said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm looking for freelance translators in Mexico City. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> K.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum, Mike. If you would like to advertise your services, please look into our Premium Membership.
Thanks


----------



## OSESNO18

kdaca said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm looking for freelance translators in Mexico City. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> K.


My name is Jorge Garcia and I´m able to help you translating from English to Spanish


----------



## Isla Verde

OSESNO18 said:


> My name is Jorge Garcia and I´m able to help you translating from English to Spanish


The first post on this thread is dated May 11, 2008. I have the feeling that the OP has found a few translators by now.


----------



## stilltraveling

AnnaV said:


> Hi Ariela,
> 
> I am interested in becoming licensed as a "Perito Traductor", but haven't been able to find out much about it. Could you please point me in the right direction? Is there a government website I could visit? Must you be able to pass the test in both directions? Where is the test offered? Do you need to be able to translate legal texts, etc.
> 
> Thank you!
> Anna


You not only have to take a series of tests, you have to complete several years of accredited training in Mexico. If you weren't trained in the system here, it's pretty hard to get in the door. 

Be that as it may, you can translate on a freelance basis via the internet for agencies around the world. You don't have to be a perito traductor for most work out there. That's pretty much limited to legal proceedings and official documents. There are several websites that can get you started. I won't mention their names here, but a quick Google search for "freelance translators" will get you started. You're lucky if you can get $0.03 USD per word from Mexican companies anyway, so it's not really worth being certified here. You definitely want clients from Europe and the US.


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> You not only have to take a series of tests, you have to complete several years of accredited training in Mexico. If you weren't trained in the system here, it's pretty hard to get in the door.
> 
> Be that as it may, you can translate on a freelance basis via the internet for agencies around the world. You don't have to be a perito traductor for most work out there. That's pretty much limited to legal proceedings and official documents. There are several websites that can get you started. I won't mention their names here, but a quick Google search for "freelance translators" will get you started. You're lucky if you can get $0.03 USD per word from Mexican companies anyway, so it's not really worth being certified here. You definitely want clients from Europe and the US.


Mexican friends of mine who are professional translators have told me that you must be a Mexican citizen to be able to qualify to be a perito traductor, along with all the other requirements.

I do occasional translation work here for Mexican clients and charge 90 centavos a word, which is the going rate for professional translators. For technical documents and the dreaded rush jobs (I need this by yesterday!), the rate may be a bit higher.


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> Mexican friends of mine who are professional translators have told me that you must be a Mexican citizen to be able to qualify to be a perito traductor, along with all the other requirements.
> 
> I do occasional translation work here for Mexican clients and charge 90 centavos a word, which is the going rate for professional translators. For technical documents and the dreaded rush jobs (I need this by yesterday!), the rate may be a bit higher.


Isn't every job a rush job? 

I'm assuming you mean 90 cents MXP. That sounds like some offers I've received. Anything under 0.10 EUR per word from an agency (or 0.20 EUR from an end user) isn't worth getting involved with. I only translate scientific publications, so the rates can be much higher depending on the subject matter.


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> Isn't every job a rush job?
> 
> I'm assuming you mean 90 cents MXP. That sounds like some offers I've received. Anything under 0.10 EUR per word from an agency (or 0.20 EUR from an end user) isn't worth getting involved with. I only translate scientific publications, so the rates can be much higher depending on the subject matter.


I've never been offered nor would I accept a rush job because I work rather slowly and deliberately. I've done mostly things like academic papers or material for art museums and was given enough time to do the job well without going crazy.

Ninety centavos in Mexico is 90 Mexican centavos, obviously. One job I did last year I charged 1 peso (that's a Mexican peso) per word. It was a somewhat technical scientific paper. When I do work for people based in the US or Europe, I charge more, of course.


----------

